# Is this a buck stove?  I need parts.



## Jeff bohn (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a buck stove but the window insert in the doors go sideways,(all pics I've seen are opposite.), and inside door say grandfather?


----------



## Jeff bohn (Jan 13, 2013)

I need fan motors, blades, wiring and switches.  The 2 holes in the sides for the fans are 5" round.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Jan 14, 2013)

not a Buck Stove, but similar.  Can you send pics of the holes and location where the blowers go?


----------



## rideau (Jan 14, 2013)

How big is that stove?  Know NOTHING about older stoves, but isn't there a grandfather fisher?


----------



## Jeff bohn (Jan 14, 2013)

I have 2 5"holes on each side.  I hope I can use this as an insert when I get the fans in and wired.


----------



## Jeff bohn (Jan 15, 2013)

I need 2 blowers that will mount on the side of my wood stove.  There are 2 5" holes in each side for the fans.  Any ideas where I can find them?


----------



## gzecc (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats the closest I've seen to an old buck that isn't. Looks like some frenkenstien buck!


----------



## Jeff bohn (Jan 16, 2013)

Where can I get some blowers?


----------



## dougand3 (Jan 16, 2013)

This place has cheap blowers...may find what you need.
http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?catname=&byKeyword=yes&search=blower


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Jan 18, 2013)

This blower should work.  It is mainly seen on Craft stoves.  http://www.servicesales.com/hearth-mount-blower-assembly-p-127.html

The original configuration on this stove had a separate blower box (hearth blower) that housed the blower assembly and the electrical components (switch, rheostat).  The box was connected to the stove by a flexible aluminum duct (4").  The hole on your stove would have had a fitting like the one on the picture below.  You can mount the blower directly to the stove without the fitting, but it will  stick out quite a bit and you may have to close off the parts of the hole that stick out past the blower snout. Good luck with whatever you do!


----------

